# Water Pan "Flavors"



## celly (Oct 8, 2007)

I have been searching for the last hour or so on what some of y'all use in your water pan -- besides water...

Most people seem to be of the opinion that the water pan is mainly a tool and not a flavoring/moisturizer (I'm using a GSOM) ... 

It's just that, I was hit with (what I thought) was a stroke of Brilliance this week when I saw Fresh Cider was in season and on sale. I love the flavor of apple in my pork -- and I find that apple wood is enough (so I usually spray apple juice on my picnics when I change my chips). 

So, would I be wasting time and money using cider in my water pan? Or Could this possibly be a decent replacement/addition to spraying?


----------



## jaynik (Oct 8, 2007)

I think yes, it's a waste.  I stopped using liquid in my pan, instead going to the piedmont water pan method.  No fuss no muss, no water to babysit and it has only made it easier to get my temps to the proper level.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 8, 2007)

I have experimented with adding things to the water pan myself. I have not tried cider,I to think it would be a waste of good cider. The thing I have found is, Adding seasonings to the water makes for an awesome aroma. One time I smoked a tri-tip roast and added onion and garlic powder to the water. man did that smell fantastic. The neighbors kept asking what time dinner was ready. Now as far as, if it helped the flavor of the meat I can't say for sure, but I would like to think it did.

Just try things and experiment for yourself, that is the best thing you can do.


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 8, 2007)

OK, I give, what's the piedmont method?  I tried a simple search, but didn't find anything.....did I miss a thread?

Thanks,


----------



## flattop (Oct 8, 2007)

I have put flavorings into the water pan many times. Apple juice, onions, apples or whatever.

Maybe I'm wrong and this is the place to find out but.... I figure if using wood to smoke and you can smell it and it's getting into the meat then why wouldn't the aromas from your flavored water get into the meat?

The other plus I found is it helps keep the meat moist so you don't have to open up the smoker a ton of times (dropping the temps) to spray the meat.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 8, 2007)

i have tried em all........beer..........apple juice...........onions........garlic........

i never could see any additonal uptake of these flavors.........there are others here of the same mind...........

but, heck give it a shot, and report back........never know......but i havnet seen where it helps cept for temp control

d8de


----------



## mossymo (Oct 8, 2007)

I use just water, I have not noticed a difference adding apple juice besides it is more work to clean the water pan. But this thread does give me an idea, add another water pan to the top rack with let's say; Smoked Jack Daniels, Smoked Rum, etc........ HHhmmm..... might be on to something here that the alchohol industry hasn't thought of yet !!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 8, 2007)

'Cept for the fact the active ingredient boils at like 160... could add it back to fresh, thereby diluting it, yet adding flavor

Oh and on edit..the bomb factor...heh..."Anyone seen the door of my smoker?"


----------



## walking dude (Oct 8, 2007)

wd pulls something outta the back of his head............

WHERE DID THIS COME FROM........he goes to see if one of his brinkmans is missing a door..........



LMAO


D8DE


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't find it does anything and apple cider is to good to waste so drink it up and enjoy it!

Geek the Piedmont Method is two Brinkman water pans one atop the other and no water. It's just a heat shield. I think it's a Webber Smokey Mountain thing but anybody can use it.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 9, 2007)

i have seen a video of just using al. foil to do the same thing........you need to make a dead air space between the pan and the foil.........let me see if i can find the link
like in thermopane windows.......dead air space


d8de


----------



## richtee (Oct 9, 2007)

Richtee saunters away without a comment....    

Do I get some credit for this?


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 9, 2007)

If you are a chip soaker, try soaking your chips in the cider.........may possibly find a little different flavor.  I know of people that swear by soaking wood in wine...........maybe cider would be of benefit as well.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree with Fatback joe, Soaking the chips may impart flavor to the food. People use old whiskey, and wine barrel wood for smoking with great results. My only question I have is how long do you need to soak your wood? I'm not sure if an hour would do much or not?


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 9, 2007)

I would guess not as well..........overnight probably.........how long is too long?    I am not a soaker, but know folks who are.........and like with everything in this hobby/sport/cooking method, opionions vary.


----------



## celly (Oct 9, 2007)

So, I guess so far there are really two trains of thought on this...

1. Don't waste My time adding anything.
2. It can't hurt to try. 

My question is, what is the science behind this. 

If I take a pork loin, and throw it in the oven with Rosemary and Garlic, the flavers more than permiate the meat. Is this becuase of contact to the essential oils? Or is this becuase of the fact that we're cooking at much higher termperatures in an oven vs. a smoker?

The other thought could be that the smoke acutually blocks any aromatices from affecting the meat? Or, could the smoke be over powering enough that any aromatics are just lost?

I do like the idea of soaking the chips in a flavorant... Just Something like cider is too high in Sugar that you risk getting a cotton-candy / burnt sugar taste to your food... 

*shrug* Thanks for your opinions so far guys...


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats what we are here for Celly


----------



## celly (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, that... But don't forget -- Pork based avatars and militant smilies... ;)


----------



## navionjim (Oct 9, 2007)

When I cold smoke in my NBB I use ice. Keeps the smoke chamber temp way down.


----------

